# Technicians gifts



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 26, 2004)

I am now the TD at my school and we have two parents who help us out, one for lighting and one for sound. They come in once to twice a week and help us fix things that are broken, give advice, and more. At the end of each production, we give them a gift. The old TD was lazy and just got them Gift Certificates. Does anyone have any ideas of what to get somebody to say "Thanks for your help."? I was thinking about including a ControlBooth.com Magnet too if they would make one with the microphone too.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 26, 2004)

I think that any item from the vast selection of ControlBooth.com merchandise would be a perfect gift.


----------



## avkid (Aug 26, 2004)

are they professionals helping out?


----------



## digitaltec (Aug 26, 2004)

gift certificates are always a good idea as long as it's to a nicer place ( not McDonalds). I mean it's a good time to take the significant other out for a night on the town to say thanks for all the crap they have to put up with.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 26, 2004)

They are both engineers by trade and are not professionals, although the sound parent can rewire and repair pretty much anything and the lighting parent wrote our lighting program, so they're pretty smart.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2004)

at the least get them both a subscription to Total Production US (free) and maybe a radioshack gift card


www.totalproductionus.com


----------



## jorno67 (Aug 27, 2004)

as an older type person who has helped local high schools put on shows, I always enjoyed the show t-shirt, and something directly related to the show. It makes us feel like we're aprt of the crew instead of "the old guy". Gift cards are ok, but aren't the personalized thank you that means a lot more.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2004)

The only show shirts that we have made are for stage crew with inside jokes and stuff for stage crew. Unfortunately we don't have an overall show shirt.


----------



## jorno67 (Aug 27, 2004)

Foxinabox10 said:


> The only show shirts that we have made are for stage crew with inside jokes and stuff for stage crew. Unfortunately we don't have an overall show shirt.


Actually that kind of shirt would mean more because it is personalized. Adults who help out are doing it for fun and memories not for $25 gift card from radio shack.
It doesn't have to be a shirt, but a personal thank you will be remembered much longer than a generic thanks. Don't forget to tell them what you have learned from them. And the guy who can fix anything knows that that isn't true, but it would make his day to know that you think that he can.
Make a gag gift. It's about people learning and sharing, not stuff.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2004)

But they're not involved at all with the stage crew and therefore a stage crew shirt wouldn't mean much to them, as they don't understand the inside jokes and everything. A card would be nice, and a picture of the tech people would also be nice.


----------



## jorno67 (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know the whole set up, but I think you get what I'm trying to say. A card and a picture is great. Maybe there is some kind of inside joke or funny story. I once got two stage pin connectors that were melted together, mounted them to aplack and gave it as an outstanding intern award. I took a fork and removed the two inner prongs painted it gold and gave it as a curciut tester. Be creative but sincere.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 27, 2004)

I like the melted stage pin connectors...a lot. Any similar ideas for an audio person?


----------



## Radman (Aug 28, 2004)

How about a plack with their name in cursive from a mic cable. That would be cool. I think I'll make one for my room!


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2004)

Mayhem said:


> I think that any item from the vast selection of ControlBooth.com merchandise would be a perfect gift.



Suck up 8) 

Given they are professional, perhaps a cast and crew 8x10 photo before the set giving the year, production and a huge thanks, perhaps even signed by everyone or a "the crew" would with a frame to hang from be very nice. Types of stuff one could plaster one's wall at work or home with and spark conversation in being proud of one's kids.

Gift certificate for sure is out, if nothing else to me it would mean something the theater needs in purchase if not too little to be of value to me to remember having. 

Other stuff as curiosities in melted plugs are additional to such things I would think. Unless they collect such things of interest, I would hope that there is not a lot of them anyway. Also to many, the junk is just that and weighs upon you as to the value of keeping beyond sentiment. At that point also, un-personalized melted stuff would be of much more use than stuff that's highlighted and specilized. But such things I expect they would either keep or not anyway in already knowing about them as they should. 

There is only so many paper weights one can use.

On the other hand, why not a good stage crew shirt for the show. Personal titles or not. Given they are pro's, some T-shirts I expect are not exactually rolling in. Besides I expect they are proud of the place they support thus would wear such things. 

When it comes to printing, perhaps as a joke at the end of the season a pair of boxer shorts with something printed on them, otherwise stuff like monogramed socks could be of interest. A good school drama dpt. coffee mug is also of use. Perhaps a comedy and tragedy cell phone cover or something. 

A CD of the season's musical with that mug would be nice. One to raise a smile on the commute home from work, one to drink with in the morning.

Given the advisors also have the kids breaking or abusing their tools, or just have not invested in something huge and great, how about investing in some cordless power tool kit? Say $10.00 per show each student each show and by the end of the season there is cash on hand for quite a present/tool kit. Otherwise given funding of kids, at least a donation with a core goal per show would probably work out better. If someone can only afford a buck they still need to be included and not excluded because they can't come up with the other nine. Everyone sits at the table and eats is the way of friends.


Given they don't do this for a living, a book or two on doing this type of thing in the theater or industry. You know that if you buy a thing for such people in that they are doing it out of interest, they will actually read the book also out of interest. Say some stage sound book etc.

Tickets to as mainstream of a Broadway show as you get would also be nice.


Destract this person for a while and engrave his tools with his name than mark them with say a paint marker stripe so they are findable. Such things show you care enough that they get their tools back.

Parents buying a bottle of wine for this person marginally could be appropriate also. (Sorry but not sure in being TD if adult or student, don't take the wording as offense please.)


If not normally done, especially than, during the final curtain call, stopping everything and calling them up from the audience to recieve flowers and a card would mean a lot to them.


If you school has for the most part assigned parking, one could measure and make a sign with printed on something like "reserved for ......" with their title such as student godsend or something like that. Than hang it for the final show above a assigned parking spot's sign that is right next to the theater or in their normal spot.

Some ideas off the top of my head at least.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 28, 2004)

ship said:


> Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> > I think that any item from the vast selection of ControlBooth.com merchandise would be a perfect gift.
> ...



LOL - I was wondering how long it would be before someone made that comment.  

I guess my only addition to what has already been suggested would be to find out what they are interested in and see where that leads you.

In having donated my time and effort to various causes (both in tech work and also community/educational causes) I am happy just to be acknowledged. Some times, this is as simple as being mentioned in the credits etc. A shirt or laminate from the production is always nice.


----------



## JP12687 (Dec 11, 2005)

What do people htink is a good gift to get anyone who is in theatre tech for the holidays??


----------



## Radman (Dec 12, 2005)

Time off.


----------



## moojoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Radman said:


> Time off.



haha! so true!

a surefire, or a gamchek, or some spiffy tool of some sort.


----------



## JP12687 (Dec 12, 2005)

yea i decided on a gamchek last night and ordered it this morning.

..time off...havent had time off in SO long.....i don't think i'd know what to do with myself if i wasnt working.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 12, 2005)

Umm, assuming that you can't give the person time off. I've often seen the small maglights on sale with a rather good price. Normally they come with a kind of belt clip or pouch or something that is very usefull and I would deff recomend for someone if you know they don't have one.

~Nick


----------



## len (Dec 13, 2005)

I always put stuff on my list, but I never get it. So this year I just bought all the techie stuff I wanted. Not that there was much, but I ordered "The Automated Light Programmer's Handbook" by Brad Schiller, which I found on ebay cheaper than Amazon, and some new Setwear gloves. Of course, by me buying them they have become business expenses, also. Other than time off, I really can't think of anything I want or need. 

Except for clients with bigger budgets.


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 13, 2005)

gloves, knives, wrenches, caffine, flashlights, books, dmm, the usual tools


----------



## Diarmuid (Dec 13, 2005)

If they dont have one, surely a leatherman, Gerber or Maglite is the best present ever...? Even though a lot of people do.


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 14, 2005)

I give everyone money. No matter what holiday. That way, you always buy the perfect gift. Whatever they wanted.


----------



## farmerjo1111 (Dec 16, 2005)

For me batteries, batteries, oh yeah did I mention batteries. Gel, Gaff tape, and other consumable items are always good.


----------



## ship (Dec 16, 2005)

IN a quick search for what's out there that is new: Not saying that they are great or more than interesting, just that there is constantly lots of tools being developed that might be curious to look at.

Cooper/Crescent website has some interesting new tools http://www.cooperhandtools.com/index1.cfm The R2 Rapid Rench, Rapid Slide Adjustable Wrench, the BP645 Battery Powered Soldering Iron. 

http://www.blackhawk.com/ sells gloves, tactical assult gear, flashlights and pouches etc.

http://www.cementexusa.thomasregister.com/olc/12577219/it5.htm has some really cool hot tools/live wire working on tools including a 1,000V - insulated flash light, inspection mirror and their #STL-100 or #11505 “Secure-A-Tool Lanyard which is very heavy duty over that of the Set Wear style.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/ Duluth Trading constantly has interesting stuff available like their #96825 Extreme Tape. Amongst stuff like tool lanyards, various interesting Crescent Conundrum wrenches and Ratcheting Pry Bars.

This month on the http://www.dewalt.com/us/core/ DeWalt website you can register to win a 12" Compound Miter Saw with Laser amongst other very frequent contests. Most tool companies including them, Crescent, Klien etc. have promotions, contests and even scholarships to look into.
On new tools for them, they have the 14.4v fluorescent lamps, and for the 18v folks, they have the “Pencil Vibrator.” Yes, my chuckling at you 18 volters’ is intended though I am clueless in what this vibrator is for, it is part #DC530KA.

http://www.elclighting.com/newweb/elc.htm has a lot of DMX gadgets of interest.

http://www.fluke.com/ has their new “Volt Alert” 1AC-A1-II which is very inexpensive and worth buying.

http://www.galls.com/ has an interesting rescue tool and various lock picks etc.

http://www.gardnerbender.com/ has the “Multi-Purpose Circuit Alert” which is a combination of ergonamic wire stripper/cutter and voltage sniffer. 

http://www.idealindustries.com/ has their “PowerBlade Drill-Powered Cable Cutter.” In other words, as opposed to buying a normally $200.00 ratcheting cutting tool, or one that’s cordless, one can mount this tip to one’s cordless or corded tool and cut away. 

http://www.kleintools.com/index.html has magnetic nut drivers, amongst other brands - Ergodynamic wire stripers, Glow in the dark magnetic levels, their “Journeyman” and “Grip-It” lines of tool.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/us/en/site.nsf/frmIndex?ReadForm has their new V28 system which is some decent sized battery packs to run a large power tool. Amongst other interesting concepts such as the adjustable handle Sawzall. Between Milwaukee and DeWalt, they both offer also stuff like gloves and eye glasses amongst other safety gear worth looking into. Join the DeWalt and Milwaukee tool clubs, doesn’t cost anything and you might win free stuff.

http://www.roadietools.com has lots of innovative techie products, tools and testers from DMX testers to Follow Spot Sites. Very good tech tool website - all the most in styling gear offered.

http://www.toolsforstagecraft.com/ like Roadie Tools (A IA supply) has lots of testers and cool techie gear. They are also running Christmas specials such as the “Combo 8" Box Crescent with 3/8" Ratchet.”

http://www.tmb.com/ has a new DMX tester out that is worth looking at amongst a few other unique items.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 3, 2007)

so it has come to that time of the year, commenly known as christmas. and today i have found out one of the greatest people i have ever worked with is leaving and i need to find him a gift that has a technical theme, unfortunetly i am running out of time as it's tuesday and he leaves on thursday so any suggestions


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow it's a little late to get something really cool special ordered... lot's of good idea at tools for stagecraft or from Setwear... but you won't get them in time. You need local hardware store items. I'm really happy with my Mag LED light. It's sweet. I love my pocket Leatherman squirt with pliers... most of the models have scissors... the pliers rock... even have a little wire cutter on them. Can't go wrong with a cool multi-tool. Gift certificate to the local hardware store? I just got a calculator I love at the hardware store. It is able to seamlessly deal with inches, feet, yards, at the same time and has all kinds of stuff built in for working with paint, lumber, wallpaper... you name it... calculating materials needed and budgeting. There must be a similar product for the metric world at your hardware store. One of the best gifts my students ever gave me was a gift certificate for dinner at a nice restaurant. The wife sacrifices so much of my time, what a nice way to thank her and me. Also got great tickets to a baseball game once.


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark (Dec 11, 2007)

i'm with gafftaper in that it's a little late to get something really cool and special ordered (i.e. a bogo of their name) however LED mags are good and you could always go for a techie t-shirt.


----------



## avkid (Dec 11, 2007)

TechiesDoItInTheDark said:


> i'm with gafftaper in that it's a little late to get something really cool and special ordered (i.e. a bogo of their name) however LED mags are good and you could always go for a techie t-shirt.


You're about five days too late.


----------



## v75vette (Dec 11, 2007)

A flask is a good gift. Depending on how well you know the person you're giving the gift to. Or take them out to lunch or dinner. That's alway was a nice thing.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 12, 2007)

I made my board op very happy with a gift of the FireByrd knife from Spyderco's Byrd series. For a technician, knives make nice gifts, and they are pretty easy to get.


----------



## Charc (Dec 12, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I made my board op very happy with a gift of the FireByrd knife from Spyderco's Byrd series. For a technician, knives make nice gifts, and they are pretty easy to get.



A knife... plus _lighter_ and _bottle opener_? Need I remind you we're impressionable youth!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 12, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> A knife... plus _lighter_ and _bottle opener_? Need I remind you we're impressionable youth!


There is a reason my board op was happy with this gift...

But.....
Smoking causes cancer (but what in theatre doesn't), so don't do it. Besides, it is always useful to have a lighter to whip the ends of synthetic rope! At Costco you can get Coke in glass bottles, so the bottle opener is handy.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was thinking a compact Surefire LED light, costs more but blows the maglite LED out of the water. Also, I agree with leathermans and gloves ( i need a new pair). I might even think a professional copy of vectorworks could do no harm.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Dec 12, 2007)

One word:


Scotch.


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 12, 2007)

engraved iPod nano?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 12, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> engraved iPod nano?



Not to hijack, but just a warning to those purchasing ipods this xmas - if it's engraved, you do not have the option to return it.


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Not to hijack, but just a warning to those purchasing ipods this xmas - if it's engraved, you do not have the option to return it.


Or anything else that is engraved anywhere.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 12, 2007)

"Because things engraved, and things non-returnable"


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2007)

Lightingguy32 said:


> I was thinking a compact Surefire LED light, costs more but blows the maglite LED out of the water. Also, I agree with leathermans and gloves ( i need a new pair). I might even think a professional copy of vectorworks could do no harm.



Have you seen the 100 lumen LED upgrade for your old fashioned AA Mag? Same output as the $190 Surefire L5 LED... and it uses AA batteries instead of the more expensive lithiums. 

They also make an 80 lumen Red model which would be cool. Then there's the 140 lumen upgrade kit for my big 3 D battery Mag. That would be sweet camping. 

I've got to get some of these.


----------



## avkid (Dec 16, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Have you seen the 100 lumen LED upgrade for your old fashioned AA Mag? Same output as the $190 Surefire L5 LED... and it uses AA batteries instead of the more expensive lithiums.


But can I focus it?
Mag instruments has not published the output of the "native" MagLED.
Anybody have one and a fancy light meter?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2007)

On the other hand check this  out. 2 of the little 123 lithium batteries and you get 215 lumens of power for about an hour. And it's only $67.50. It's only 4 1/2" long!


----------



## avkid (Dec 16, 2007)

That place has the best rack light ever.
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=345


----------



## TupeloTechie (Dec 16, 2007)

avkid said:


> But can I focus it?



That upgrade in the link is focusable, but the cheaper ones at wal-mart and and lowes cannot, plus their output is very low.


----------



## avkid (Dec 16, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> That upgrade in the link is focusable, but the cheaper ones at wal-mart and and lowes cannot, plus their output is very low.


I learned that one from experience.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 16, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> That upgrade in the link is focusable, but the cheaper ones at wal-mart and and lowes cannot, plus their output is very low.


I'm using a cheap one from walmart now, how bug better does the "native" mag led work?


----------



## avkid (Dec 16, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I'm using a cheap one from walmart now, how bug better does the "native" mag led work?


You can focus it, the warranty is valid and it is much brighter.

I actually did a fairly involved review when they came out.
http://srforums.prosoundweb.com/index.php/mv/msg/17262/0/0/10203/


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I'm using a cheap one from walmart now, how bug better does the "native" mag led work?



It is really quite good. I unfortunately don't have the fancy light meter but it's bright enough for most things. I stood on stage next to my friend and his $80 tactical and we both shined our lights into the grid. There was very little difference in the two. Initial cost 1/3 the price, plus cheaper batteries, it isn't worth the difference for me. Now that 215 lumen light I posted a link to above on the other hand may be enough to convert me. WOW.

Also note these upgrades are for the old incandescent MAG's not the new LEDs.


----------



## CheekyMonkey (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband just got a as a technical director, he essentially manages the theater as well. I am trying to figure out a job-related gift for him for Christmas. I know that there are already a number of theater-related books at the theater, he has nice flashlights and pocket knife type things. Since he is brand new to this, is there anything else that you use on a regular basis that he might like? Even a certain type of shoes/shirt/anything else? A handy tool? Something funny? Looking to spend under $50. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2013)

https://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/Collaborative-Articles:Gift-Guide

http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/gifts-to-techs.6411/


----------



## Amiers (Dec 16, 2013)

A bright laser pointer to say, Hey what is that or I don't like that." It is also fun when not at work.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 16, 2013)

It's listed on the Collaborative Article but I'm going to second the Ultimate Flat Tool from http://www.stagejunk.com/. It's $20 and a great tool.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 18, 2013)

The Stage junk tools are fantastic. If he has more than a few moving lights and deals with lots of higher end shows coming through with road cases and things then the Ultimate Focus tool from stage junk is a better choice. If the theater is mostly lights that don't move then the flat focus tool is the way to go. 

I just got a TD job myself and went out and bought a bunch of new clothes. I absolutely love these Wrangler Performance Polos. They are really lightweight and comfortable. I got 3 and I'm going to order two more. 

Personally, I love older books. Stanley McCandles' "A Method for lighting the stage" is sort of the Bible of early stage lighting. I was given a copy from the 40's as a gift a few years ago and I love it. I would love an even older edition for my library. http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Sea...tn=method+of+lighting+the+stage&x=-629&y=-657


----------



## Lextech (Dec 18, 2013)

If he has sound as a part of his job the Yamaha Sound Reinforcement Handbook is a really good intro. It is old but covers a lot of ground.


----------



## Timothy A. Samuelson (Apr 18, 2014)

My wife just bought me a book. "Technical Theatre for Nontechnical People" by Drew Campbell. It's absolutely fantastic. She also had a shirt made for me. Simple black shirt with big white letters on the front reading "RTFM," a phrase I'm constantly preaching to my techs. (Read The F***ing Manual)


----------



## josh88 (Apr 18, 2014)

That was the book we used for the non major tech theatre experience course in college, it's a decent little book for being so basic.


Via tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I've used that book as my text for intro to tech theater classes. It does a great job of covering the basics in a clear and fun way.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Apr 21, 2017)

i have two students graduating this year and want to get them thank you gifts both will be going on to work in the field. They both have there basic gear. But I wanted to get them something else. I was looking for suggestions from sound and lighting professionals on gifts that might be good for a tech starting out


----------



## TNasty (Apr 21, 2017)

The amount of money you're willing to spend is a big factor.

Stuff I've always liked (just as gifts I've gotten in general) would include bright flashlights (we're talking at least 100 lumens here), a nice tool box, different tape, a nice soldering iron, a pullbox of 1000ft of CAT5E, a decent cordless drill, and multi-tools.

Sadly, technical work isn't cheap, so there's not any real big gifts you could get that are relatively affordable. I'd love to get a Martin Viper, but we all know that nobody's going to gift that to me. (There seems to be something about me and expensive work and hobbies- computer building, gaming, guitar, and model railroading- why me? Stamp collecting is a perfectly fine hobby.)


----------



## josh88 (Apr 21, 2017)

If they are builder types, a right angle attachment for a driver is cheapish and handy. I know that since I got one I've found tons of uses for it. Working in a loud shop I've rediscovered my love for my ear plugs. They allow low decibel stuff through and block out above a certain level, makes conversation easier. 

A roll of console tape for writing on boards? or a care package of expendables related to what they do most? Someone gave me a Pin splitter back when I was doing more lighting, handy but I've only needed it a couple of times. Since I've started doing more sound, having a couple of decent personal handheld mic's has been super useful. Everybody's favorite sm58? 

Or less practical, the Q2Q volume one book. http://q2qcomics.bigcartel.com/product/q2q-comics-vol-1


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 23, 2017)

peacefulone61 said:


> i have two students graduating this year and want to get them thank you gifts both will be going on to work in the field. They both have there basic gear. But I wanted to get them something else. I was looking for suggestions from sound and lighting professionals on gifts that might be good for a tech starting out



My go-to gift for sound people has been a Whirlwind QBox, but that is a little pricey. When I haven't wanted to drop the cash to get someone a QBox I've found that the SoundPlug and/or a NoisePlug make a decent alternative. A Pyle PCT-40 cable checker is also pretty great. As for the Lighting person, I'd imagine a Quick Focus Ratchet Wrench is pretty useful. If you're trying to go generic for both of them, a Fluke 101 Multimeter is a pretty generic meter that hits all the major things I need out of a meter in the field, and is from a known reputable manufacturer. Weller also makes a pretty decent semi-variable temperature soldering iron that's great for a beginner, and it travels alright.


----------



## TimD (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

At our high school, I work with a group of students in our space to teach them about stage/theater tech - basic audio, lighting, show control, etc. My lone senior this year is going to actually pursue the field in college or military. Over the past couple years she has become quite passionate about everything tech that we do, and she's learning tons.

So when graduation comes around, I'd like to get her an industry-related gift that will encourage her as she pursues her dream. I probably won't spend much over $100. I've had a few thoughts, but I'm sure there's a suggestion out there much better than mine. I'd love your wisdom and input - fire away!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 22, 2017)

Does she have the Backstage Handbook? What about quality eye and ear protection? A good tape measure and wrench? A membership to Controlbooth.com?


----------



## LMHilton (Nov 22, 2017)

Gotta go with the Ultimate Ratcheting Focus Tool.


----------



## Michael K (Nov 23, 2017)

A good set of reference books or a nice multitool are always useful, both would be well used/loved.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 23, 2017)

FWIW, I always enjoy thank you cards, signed by everyone on the cast (possibly 'and crew').


----------

